# Charlotte's music...



## RutlandH2O (10 August 2012)

Did anyone else notice that Charlotte's music not only contained The Great Escape, Pomp and Circumstance, Land of Hope and Glory, Wasps Overture themes, but also the Official Fanfare of the XXIII Olympiad in Los Angeles, 1984? You can hear it three different times during her canter/canter half pass. Very stirring, so effective and dramatically in keeping with the occasion!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 August 2012)

I did. But then as it's one of my favourite pieces of music that probably isn't surprising


----------

